# 

## marekzmarek

Ile kosztuje m2 systemu ocieplenia (materiały i robocizna) i od czego to zależy?

----------


## Kemotxb

Ale ocieplenia czego ?? dachu ? ściany ? fundamentu ? lekkiego stropu ?no i czym .... styropianem ? wełną ? pianką ? perlitem ?

----------


## Duży Boban

W przybliżeniu: 1/3 to robocizna, 1/3 to kleje siatki, pianka kołki i tynk a 1/3 to styropian. Stąd wniosek, że nie warto oszczędzać na grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## Jochimm

W Bydgoszczy i okolicy cena za robociznę wykonania elewacji na gotowo to 50-55 zł/m2

----------


## Termo Organika

Kalkulacja kosztów ocieplenia budynku możą się różnić w zależności od regionu kraju, bryły i stanu technicznego budynku oraz z uwagi na stosowane rozwiązania. Zdecydowanie najlepszym i sprawdzonym od lat rozwiązaniem jest kompletny system ociepleń ETICS. Szacunkowe koszty ocieplenia domu o powierzchni ścian blisko 300 m2 wraz z robocizną wyglądają następująco:
Płyty styropianowe TERMONIUM fasada (lambda 0,032) o grubości 22 cm – 9000 zł
Klej do styropianu TO-KS – 840 zł
Klej uniwersalny do styropianu TO-KU – 840 zł
Siatka zbrojąca TO-S145 – 800 zł
Grunt sczepny TO-GS – 360 zł
Tynk silikonowy TO-TSG GOLD baranek 1,5 mm – 4000 zł
Szacunkowy koszt netto materiałów systemu ociepleń Termo Organika – 15 780
Orientacyjny koszt netto robocizny – 10.000- 15.000 zł

----------


## sergiejt

> Szacunkowe koszty ocieplenia domu o powierzchni ścian blisko 300 m2 wraz z robocizną wyglądają następująco:
> Płyty styropianowe TERMONIUM fasada (lambda 0,032) o grubości 22 cm – 6400 zł


Gdzieś jest pomyłka:
Wychodzi mi koszt m3 styropianu ok 97zł, a w necie jest po 194zł,
kupie za 100zł od Pana  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

No myślę, że jak Pan napisał to za tyle sprzeda styropian, 0.032, 22cm ... 300m2 za 6400zł.

Na jesieni wezmę 250m2  :smile: 

Koszt robocizny  od 33zł za m2  też jest niezły.  Jak ma Pan firmę to chętnie na jesieni skorzystam.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Tynk silikonowy TO-TSG GOLD baranek 1,5 mm – 2400 zł


Chętnie wezmę ten tynk za 2400 zl na 300m2 elewacji :smile: .

----------


## fighter1983

Chętnie zlecę kilka km m2 do wykonania w tym roku. Materiał i robocizna w komplecie na już. Nawet rusztowanie po mojej stronie  :smile:  e-rzeczniku... Nie pisz głupot...

----------


## Kamila.

> Kalkulacja kosztów ocieplenia budynku możą się różnić w zależności od regionu kraju, bryły i stanu technicznego budynku oraz z uwagi na stosowane rozwiązania. Zdecydowanie najlepszym i sprawdzonym od lat rozwiązaniem jest kompletny system ociepleń ETICS. Szacunkowe koszty ocieplenia domu o powierzchni ścian blisko 300 m2 wraz z robocizną wyglądają następująco:
> Płyty styropianowe TERMONIUM fasada (lambda 0,032) o grubości 22 cm – 6400 zł
> Klej do styropianu TO-KS – 380 zł
> Klej uniwersalny do styropianu TO-KU – 550 zł
> Siatka zbrojąca TO-S145 – 480 zł
> Grunt sczepny TO-GS – 260 zł
> Tynk silikonowy TO-TSG GOLD baranek 1,5 mm – 2400 zł
> Szacunkowy koszt netto materiałów systemu ociepleń Termo Organika – 10 470zł
> Orientacyjny koszt netto robocizny – 10.000- 15.000 zł


Kurczę, prawie jak za darmo. 
Panie rzeczniku, gdzie jest haczyk?  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Kurczę, prawie jak za darmo. 
> Panie rzeczniku, gdzie jest haczyk?


To jest pierwsza rata następna płatna w kolejnych miesiącach :wink:

----------


## eldorado2

[QUOTE=tkaczor123;7678064]To jest pierwsza rata następna płatna w kolejnych miesiącach :wink: [/QUOTE

----------


## cezary.pl

10 zł/h płacę za koszenie trawnika + piwo co godzinę, bo inaczej kosiarka wpada w wibracje, a mieszkam na wsi.

Do pracy na budowie za takie pieniądze, w mojej okolicy nikt nie przyjdzie.

----------


## matiix

Kruca fix. To ja  za  180m2   grafitem  0,32  teraz  za  robote z  materiałem i  podbitką pcv   zapłaciłem  brutto 24  a  tu  za  400m2   podobna  kwota  netto.  Super  wyniki  mają  ci   doradcy . Tylko jak  idziesz   kupować  materiały  to jakoś  same  drożeją.

----------


## robos2234

tam pewnie miało być 16400  :wink:

----------


## Bob remontuje

Panowie o co chodzi z tym ociepleniem?
Jestem w trakcie ocieplania domu jednorodzinnego.
Fachowcy ocieplaja ściany zew. 240m2.
Dom stał 5 lat w surowym stanie miedzy polami.
Położyli styropian bez gruntowanie ścian i bez pruby przyczepności.
Styropian 22cm grafitowy.
Nie szlifiwali całości tylko częściowo. 
Siatka i klej system Basf.
W zeszłym tygodniu koniec etapu.
Nawet wizualnie widać nierówne ściany. Narożniki każdy krzywo banan.
Parapety firma Aluron alu. 2 mm grubości wykonawca kupił sam na mb. Plus zakonczenia tez alu.Okolo 12.5mb. 
5szt. okien po okolo 2.1mb i 
3szt. okien po około 1mb.
Parapety po zamontowaniu banan.
Wykonawca twierdzi że niejest to możliwe aby pianka tak wypchała. 
Czyli nie da się zamontować prosto.
Każda wneka okienna krzywa w najgorszych miejscach 1.5 cm.
Ekipa wruci na wiosnę dokończyć ocieplenie tynk sylikat 2/3 mm system Basf.
Mają też zrobić podbite. (0.92×67)około 62m2.Rusztowanie z łat, na to płyta 18osb. Zabezpieczyć płytę, na to klej siatka i tynk system STTO
Podliczajac:
-240m2 ocieplenia z materiałem 
-62m2 podbitka z materiałem 
Łączna kwota 54000 zł 

Moim zdaniem o wiele za dużo 
Jakość nędza 

Czy umie dokończyć to taniej i fachowo? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## toommm

u mnie ekipa policzyła
- 10 zł/netto/m2 styropian na pianie (25cm)
 - 10 zł/netto/m2  topienie siatki  (2 x klej)
-  10 zł/net/m2  podkład + tynk
- 10 zł/net/mb  parapety

A jak krzywo to wynocha , kop w dupę i nic nie płać

----------


## Pytajnick

Bob - jak mamy Ci pomóc? Jeśli piszesz, że sam widzisz tragiczne wykonanie, to musisz egzekwować poprawki. 
Skoro ktoś twierdzi, że pianka parapetu nie wypchnie, to zapytaj dlaczego w takim razie jest krzywy. Jeśli powiedzą, że to krzywe parapety, to po kiego je montowali?
Ja bym się bał by mi tacy coś dalej robili. Przygotowanie ścian i narożników pod warstwę tynku to podstawa. MUSI być  idealnie równo,bo zacierając warstewkę   2 mm za chiny tego nie wyprowadzisz, by nie było później w słońcu cieni itp. Lataj z łatą/poziomicą, przykładaj WSZĘDZIE ,pokazuj paluchem i niech równają co się da.

----------


## kryzys

> Gdzieś jest pomyłka:
> Wychodzi mi koszt m3 styropianu ok 97zł, a w necie jest po 194zł,
> kupie za 100zł od Pana


To pewnie dotyczy kubika styropianu ale to i tak drogo , ja dwieście metrów kwadrotowych robiłem sam i z tynkami wyszło mnie ok 14 tys zł za całość

----------


## tkaczor123

Robiłeś sam , jakbyś miał doliczyć robociznę to całość ok 25 tyś by wyszło.

----------


## Gołąb Maciuś

Witam,
chcemy przeprowadzić remont domku rekreacyjnego. Wg wyliczeń fachowca powierzchnia ścian to 150 m2. Budynek jest drewniany, zakres robot jest duży, jednak wyceniono poszczególne etapy. Chciałabym się "przyczepić" jednego z nich.  Zaproponowano ocieplenie zewnętrzne: folia, wełna 5 cm na stelażu, płyta osb, tkanina, styropian grafitowy, na to tynk silikonowy - cena wykonania (samej robocizny) to 100 zł / m2. Do tego inne elementy towarzyszące typu wymiana okien,podbitki dachowej, izolacja fundamentów zostały wycenione osobno. 
Żeby nie było rozumiemy, że to dużo pracy, że mały metraż, ale 100 zł/m2 wydaje się nam jednak sporo. Chcieliśmy ruszyć na wiosnę, kosztorys dostaliśmy z opóźnieniem więc zostało niedużo czasu. Stąd nasze pytanie: czy faktycznie tak kształtują się ceny? 
Inne elementy również wydają się "z górnej półki" np. wybudowanie małego tarasu za 10 tys., wymiana okien  230 zł za sztukę, plus parapety po 100 zł, plus obróbka jeszcze wyceniona osobno.. wszystkie kwoty to sama robocizna. 
Bylibyśmy wdzięczni za sygnał czy nasze odczucia są słuszne, czy po prostu takie są realia na rynku. 
Dodam, że "domek rekreacyjny" to w naszym przypadku nie przejaw bogactwa, bo nie mamy innego domu (zimą wynajmujemy mieszkanie)  :big grin:  więc nie chcemy robić z niego pałacu, tylko dostosować do możliwości dłuższej eksploatacji w chłodniejszych okresach.

----------


## przemty

> Żeby nie było rozumiemy, że to dużo pracy, że mały metraż, ale 100 zł/m2 wydaje się nam jednak sporo.


Powiem tak, mam wycenę wykonania samego ocieplenia ścian murowanych, w nowym domu więc ściany są naprawde proste, styropian 20 cm + tynk i wycena wynosi 60 zł/m2 a są miasta gdzie ceny są na poziomie 80 zł/m2.
Więc patrząc na zakres prac to cena nie jest za wysoka.

A druga sprawa, to na ile ktoś wycenia swoją robotę to jest jego sprawa a nie twoja - jeżeli wam taka kwota nie pasuje to szukasz kogoś innego. Owszem można dopytać o  niższą cenę ale nie można komuś zarzucić, ze bierze za dużo... :big grin:

----------


## Gołąb Maciuś

Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile:  
Absolutnie nie chcemy nikomu zarzucać za wysokiej ceny, chcemy tylko mniej więcej się zorientować  :yes:  ale już ochłonęliśmy i przecież każda sytuacja jest inna i to w końcu remont, a remont to zawsze niespodzianki  :cool:   Wychodzi na to, że patrząc długofalowo nie opłaca nam się inwestować w stare, bardziej opłaca się budować nowe  :yes:  
Podziwiam wszystkich budujących / remontujących...  :smile:

----------

